# Crack für Mozilla Firefox (Dialer in P2P-Netzen)



## Nebelwolf ✟ (19 November 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Offensichtlich ist man in Büttelborn mit der Erstellung von Malvorlagen nicht mehr ausgelastet. Im eDonkey-Netz finden sich erste Gehversuche der Brüder als Cracker:

 Mozilla Firefox German Deutsch Crack.zip

... und die mitgelieferte Anleitung "Anleitung zum Entpacken_17.txt" zum entpacken:



> [ WinZip Express Entpacker Version 2.2 ]
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> Zum entpacken der Datei, wie folgt vorgehen:
> ...



Offensichtlich fluten die Büttelborner derzeit die P2P-Netze mit Dialern. Neben dem Firefox-Crack sind mir ca. 10 Linux-Dateien aufgefallen, die ebenfalls den Büttelborner Dialer enthalten, z.B.:

[Vollversion] SUSE LINUX Professional 9.2 Deutsch German [p2p-11066].zip
SUSE LINUX Professional 9.2_Crack_by_[p2p-11066].zip
SUSE LINUX Professional 9.2 crack-serial-keygen [p2p-11066].zip

Schöne Grüße
Nebelwolf


----------



## News (19 November 2004)

Sehr interessant! Bleibt die Frage, wozu ausgerechnet ein Crack des kostenlosen "Firefox" gut sein sollte, wenn es ihn denn gäbe...

[Ironie an] Lädt der Browser Seiten dann viel schneller - wie angeblich bestimmte Emule-Bezahlclients?
Verschleiert er die eigene IP-Nummer?
Bekommt man damit Zugriff auf geheime Porno- und Warezseiten? Fragen über Fragen  unk: 
Ernsthaft interessieren würde mich, wie diese Art der Dialerverbreitung rechtlich zu sehen ist.


----------



## dvill (19 November 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Ernsthaft interessieren würde mich, wie diese Art der Dialerverbreitung rechtlich zu sehen ist.


Das hängt wohl mit der Gestaltung des Bezugsfensters zusammen. Wenn der P2P-Client in der richtigen Form die bewusste Zustimmung des Verbrauchers einholt, sollte das schon gehen.

Andernfalls käme hier Arbeit auf die RegTP zu ...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (19 November 2004)

Wenn diese Dialerüberflutung der P2P-Netze nachweisbar sein sollte, hätte der Registrierungsverpflichtete ein Problem.


			
				Verfügung 54/2003 im Amtsblatt Nr. 24/2003 schrieb:
			
		

> Insbesondere erklärt der Registrierungsverpflichtete Folgendes:
> 
> 1. Das Anwählprogramm ergibt sich klar als solches zu erkennen.
> 
> ...


Die Bestimmung 5.a) gehört auch zu denen, die bei den seriösen Herrschaften eher unbeachtet bleiben.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (19 November 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Den Hashwert der Firefox-Crack-Dialers (B599616826D8C0520CB759A9367BB40A3AD65A1C) habe ich beim RegTP nicht gefunden. Unter der verwendeten Einwahlnummer  090090001214 finden sich andere Dialer unseres Anbieters.  

Ich habe nach ein wenig gesucht, es existieren offensichtlich hunderte von Dateien mit Dialern aus Büttelborn. Nicht alle Dateien enthalten die gleiche Dialerversion, teilweise sind die Dialer mit UPX gepackt. Ein schönes Suchwort ist "p2p-11066", da bin ich zwar eher auf Reste gestoßen, aber man erhält einen schönen Überblick unter welchen Begriffen die Dialer unter das Volk gebracht werden.

Laut RegTP ist in der Datenbank bei jedem Dialer ein Adressierungsmerkmal eingetragen:



> Im Suchergebnis werden neben der Versionsnummer und dem Hashwert auch das Adressierungsmerkmal (wie z. B. die im Dialer verankerte Internetadresse), der Dateiname und vor allem der Inhalteanbieter angezeigt.



Wie sieht dieses Adressierungsmerkmal bei in P2P-Netzen veröffentlichten Dialern aus?

Schöne Grüße
Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (19 November 2004)

Firefox Crack

rotfl

also mal ehrlich, wer sich sowas installiert dem gehört echt wegen Blödheit der PC weggenommen


----------



## Anonymous (19 November 2004)

Wie ?  Der Hashwert des Dialers ist nicht in der REGTP Datenbank ?

Beweise ?


----------



## Anonymous (20 November 2004)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Den Hashwert der Firefox-Crack-Dialers (B599616826D8C0520CB759A9367BB40A3AD65A1C) habe ich beim RegTP nicht gefunden.





			
				Jemand schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ?  Der Hashwert des Dialers ist nicht in der REGTP Datenbank ?
> Beweise ?


RegTP Abfrage 


> Keine Datensätze die ihren Suchkriterien entsprechen gefunden.
> Überprüfen Sie Bitte Ihre Eingabe


reicht das? (falls der angegebene Hashwert stimmt)  Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil

Falls der Hashwert nicht stimmen sollte, kann der Leseunkundige  ja gerne den richtigen 
Wert posten, da er sich auszukennen scheint ........
.


----------



## dvill (20 November 2004)

Der vorstehende Hashwert sieht eher so aus, dass es keiner ist. Insofern ist zu erwarten, dass er nicht registriert ist. Da fehlt ein Zeichen.

Den richtigen Hashwert - unabhängig von programminternen Anzeige - liefert das Anzeigetool der RegTP. Wenn der Hashwert des Dialers unsicher bleibt, sollte das Exemplar auf jeden Fall zur RegTP geschickt werden. Die sammeln so etwas.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (20 November 2004)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Unter der verwendeten Einwahlnummer  090090001214 finden sich andere Dialer unseres Anbieters.


poste  mal nen anderen Hashwert von einem Dialer des Anbieters , bei 5854 Dialern ist 
das etwas unklar, wer gemeint sein könnte   


			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Der vorstehende Hashwert sieht eher so aus, dass es keiner ist.
> Da fehlt ein Zeichen.


glaube ich eher nicht , das sind die erforderlichen 40 Stellen   

cp


----------



## News (20 November 2004)

Ich habe mir diesen Dialer jetzt unter 3 verschiedenen, aber ähnlichen Bezeichnungen per Emule heruntergeladen. Es ist immer derselbe  - der Hashwert lautet jeweils wie bei Nebelwolf. Das RegTP-Hashwert-Tool bestätigt sogar die Übereinstimmung des angezeigten Hashwerts mit dem, der durch das Tool ermittelt wird. Trotzdem sagt auch mir die RegTP-Datenbank: keine Treffer.


----------



## technofreak (20 November 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem sagt auch mir die RegTP-Datenbank: keine Treffer.


Wenn dem so ist , dann ist der Dialer nicht registriert und ein Fall für die Beschwerdestelle der RegTP 

tf


----------



## dvill (20 November 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, gewonnen. Ich wollte die Längen im Editor vergleichen und hatte wohl Wordpad mit Proportionalschrift erwischt. Sorry.

Aber dann ist es doch gut. Besser geht es nicht. Wenn zu der Rufnummer Dialer im Umlauf sind, die nicht ordnungsgemäß registriert sind, dann ab damit zum Dialerpostfach bei der RegTP.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (20 November 2004)

Nachtrag: Wenn ich einen oder mehrere von dieser Sorte per PN bekommen könnte, hätte ich am Montag gute Gelegenheit, diese an der richtigen Stelle abzuliefern, damit es etwas schneller geht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (20 November 2004)

@dvill: Mail an die RegTP und PN an dich sind raus.


----------



## dvill (20 November 2004)

@News

Danke soweit. Das Teil sieht merkwürdig aus. Die exe-Datei ist mehrfach größer als die Standardausgabe. Wenn der mal nicht in einer Tuning-Werkstatt war.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 November 2004)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht dieses Adressierungsmerkmal bei in P2P-Netzen veröffentlichten Dialern aus?


Sinn und Nutzen des angegebenen Adressierungsmerkmal ist in der Verfügung leider nur unzureichend definiert.

Allerdings werfen solche Dialer andere Fragen auf:
Zunächst existiert überhaupt kein Angebot. Wenn jemand drauf reinfällt, hat er im allgemeinen auch keine entsprechende Seite offen, die er nutzen könnte. Wie greift da die Wegsurfsperre? Und wie wird dann bei den Dropcharge-Dialern, die man unschwer finden kann, berechnet?

Alternativ könnten sich die Dialergeschädigten nach einem illegalen Pendant für "ihre" Rufnummer in einem P2P-Netzwerk umschauen. Interessante Methode auf diese Weise eine Rufnummer nach der anderen zu verbrennen.


----------



## IT-Schrauber (20 November 2004)

Wollte mir das Ding auch gerade mal auf die Werkbank holen... Aber Panda war schneller: Der erkennts als Dialer und killt es augenblicklich *lach*
Wohl dem der ordentlichen Virenschutz hat


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (21 November 2004)

Hallo an alle!

Ich habe mir ca. 40 der P2P Dialer angesehen. Alle Dialer kommen aus Büttelborn. Vermutlich werden die Dialerdateien von automatisch generiert. Der Name eines populären Softwareprodukts wird mit verschiedenen Worten wie "NoCD" oder "Keymaker" kombiniert. Dazu kommen ein paar sinnlose große Dateien. Sogar der begleitende Anleitungstext ist in jedem Archiv exakt an den Namen des Dialers angepaßt. Ich habe für die einzelnen Produkte jeweils 10 - 20 verschiedene Dialerarchive gefunden. Schon eine oberflächliche Suche ergab 30 weitere Softwareprodukte hinter denen sich Dialer verbergen. Rechnet man hoch, dann sind einige 1000 mit Dialern verseuchte Dateien in den P2P-Netzen zu finden.

Die Größe der Dialer hat wenig zu sagen. Ein Blick in den Hexeditor zeigt, daß die Dateien weitgehend aus Nullen bestehen. Die verschiedenen Dateigrößen verhindern, daß die unter verschiedensten Namen angebotenen Dialer als identisch erkannt werden. 

Ich habe zwei Dialertypen von Intexus gefunden, es wird die 90090001214
angewählt. Hier sind die Hashwerte der Dialer: 

IntexusDial 1.2.1.2742
D5552D4E895A4D6AB1A7833407F89AB013C095F2
A076BE60707234E997B36D1B9F8A31ED7AA59E0E
B599616826D8C0520CB759A9367BB40A3AD65A1C

IntexusDial  1.2.1.15981
C215926FF57F6016B2D3E099086B90FBB2C5FD97
0A13CEAC07001768E2C8298DE36E2ACC54431215
5EE097134DB08FCE44B887398ABB18730BF0F763
4F0E7D09FF25041446032E878E01470EBCB26F9D
A4517FED82D9A5FE664F850A9135E13CDA98E1DB
236534EB59ABE58879076F442E9D8B603BE0FBE6
68A5BA307C8E7CF12C7771250ECFA78C95C34F9B -> in RegTP-DB
B599616826D8C0520CB759A9367BB40A3AD65A1C
0B9B14AD690E26A9D871B256F7C49E09E4BE6CA8

Immerhin ein Dialer ist registriert!

Ich frage mich ob SuSE es so einfach hinnimmt, daß man ihren Markennamen für Büttelborner Dialerdistributionen nutzt. 

Schöne Grüße
Nebelwolf


----------



## A John (21 November 2004)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle!
> Ich habe mir ca. 40 der P2P Dialer angesehen.


Gute Arbeit. Da hast Du Dich ja mächtig reingehängt.  :respekt:



			
				Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich ob SuSE es so einfach hinnimmt, daß man ihren Markennamen für Büttelborner Dialerdistributionen nutzt.


Wenn Du verwertbares Material hast, schick es doch SuSE. Die Adresse steht im Impressum von suse.de. :wave: 

Gruss A. John


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2004)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> ....Alle Dialer kommen aus Büttelborn...
> ...Dialertypen von Intexus...


_Nur der Richtigkeit wegen: _die/der Dialer kommt aus Berlin, aus Büttelborn kommt allenfalls der Inhalt und gegen den könnte man vorgehen, wenn es um Urheberrechtsverletzungen gehen sollte.
Dass das jedoch auch für Rechteinhaber nicht einfach ist, zeigt die missbräuchliche Verwendung von z. B. "C´t" über ein Münchener Dialerangebot (M.D.). Heise hatte zwar zivil erfolgreich ihr Recht durchgesetzt, strafrechtlich wurde das Verfahren jedoch eingestellt, da keine Straftat erkannt wurde.


----------



## dvill (21 November 2004)

Man muss richtigerweise sagen, der Ursprungsdialer kommt von dem oder dem, soweit man das weiß. Von wem der manipulierte Dialer kommt, ist unbekannt. Das muss nicht der Begünstigte sein. Bitte keine vorschnelle, falsche Mutmaßungen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (21 November 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> missbräuchliche Verwendung von z. B. "C´t" über ein Münchener Dialerangebot (M.D.)


Und hier noch ein Beispiel für die missbräuchliche Verwendung von "Linux" durch dasselbe Münchener Dialerangebot...


----------



## dvill (21 November 2004)

Bei allem Verständnis für das Problem, einen Ferrari bei steigenden Benzinpreise von Zeit zu Zeit volltanken zu müssen, und das bei zunehmend besserer Mülltrennung bei Google und steigender Verbraucheraufklärung über gefährliche "OK"-Fenster, also sinkenden Einwahlen, geht die Verbreitung von nicht registrierten Dialern im Tarnanzug über P2P-Netze weit über das Erlaubte hinaus.

Der Bezug eines Dialers ist explizit an eine Zustimmung des Verbrauchers geknüpft. Die per Hashwert identifizierbare Version eines Dialers ist registrierungspflichtig. Jede Änderung an der binären Programmversion führt zu einer neuen Registrierungspflicht.

Wer immer diese Dialervermüllung der P2P-Netze losgetreten hat, wird mit dem Ergebnis auf längere Sicht nicht zufrieden sein können.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 November 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...strafrechtlich wurde das Verfahren jedoch eingestellt, da keine Straftat erkannt wurde...


 die Gerechtigkeit wohnt...


----------



## Fidul (21 November 2004)

Ist es möglich festzustellen, von welchen IPs aus die bewußten Dateien gehäuft bereitgestellt werden?


----------



## Anonymous (9 Dezember 2004)

Is doch gar nicht so schwer..........
öffnet denn dialer schaut euch die id an und wendet euch an denn programmbetreiber der wird und kann dann denn spinner sperren der die dinger verbreitet, somit verdient der keine kohle mehr und wird sicher auch rechtliche probleme mit denn berlinern bekommen.

 :vlol:


----------



## Anonymous (9 Dezember 2004)

ohne euch wären die dummen dieser welt wirklich noch ärmer


----------



## dvill (9 Dezember 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Is doch gar nicht so schwer..........
> öffnet denn dialer schaut euch die id an und wendet euch an denn programmbetreiber der wird und kann dann denn spinner sperren der die dinger verbreitet, somit verdient der keine kohle mehr und wird sicher auch rechtliche probleme mit denn berlinern bekommen.


Nö, schwer ist es nicht.

Wir machen das immer so:

Wir schicken das an die RegTP. Das dauert zwar etwas länger, aber wenn sich dann was rührt, passiert eigentlich mehr. Dialeraufsteller können noch viel lernen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (9 Dezember 2004)

252523523552 schrieb:
			
		

> ohne euch wären die dummen dieser welt wirklich noch ärmer


So geht das auch: Ohne uns wären die Abzocker dieser Welt noch reicher.

Dietmar Vill


----------

